# Reviving Creeping Fig



## Adven2er

I found a hanging basket of Creeping Fig at Lowes yesterday. It is 95% dead. They sold it to me for 2 bucks so I figured I would give it a chance to survive. Anyhow I was going to cut back all the dead stuff and see if it comes back. I might also take a cutting from one of a couple parts that is still alive. I was wondering if anyone had some experience with this sort of thing. What approach would you take?


----------



## jpg

I would make cuttings of the good live parts and wrap them in sphragnum and put them in my vivariums .


----------



## bruce

Soak the whole pot in warm water for an hour, Drain, see what comes back.


----------



## Adven2er

Thanks for the replies. I think I am going to cut everything back then take whatever is still alive and lay on top of the soil, water and cover with plastic wrap. I don't want to put it in my viv as I like the way it's planted at the moment. Soaking a large pot like that seems like it would make a huge mess. I do have some Sphagnum so maybe I will wrap the live parts first. Any other suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## pa.walt

what ever is alive in the container just let it grow in the pot. trim some of the dead stuff and put a bag over the whole pot. this will make sort of like a mini greenhouse. left in the bag the live ones will sprout roots at the leaf node areas. that is how i brought my creeping fig back.


----------



## donstr

It shouldn't be too hard whatever you try. I bought one of these from Lowes last year. It was half dead and i just put it outside in the shade after i cut the dead stuff off. I gave it plenty of water. I even lost it for a few months and didn't find it until really late in the fall. I brushed the snow off of it and brought it in sure that it would die but it never did.
Tough little plant.


----------



## Deli

I had a dead dead one from lowes, too. I just clipped the living stiff off. Then But a damp paper towel in a 1 gallon freezer bag and put the clipping on that and stuck in in part sun part shade. 1 month latter, the bag was to small for it.


----------



## Adven2er

Thanks for the help everyone. I cut everything off that was dead and covered with a clear garbage bag. I can already see a few small leaves starting to sprout. I remember someone posting about Creeping Fig being pretty much bullet proof. It seems they were right!


----------

